# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Princess Daphne [Port Sydney, Akrotiri Express, Daphne, Switzerland, Ocean Monarch]

## Apostolos

Στην τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου σβήστικαν τα παλιά συνιάλα και αρχίζει σιγά σιγά η επαναφορα στο δοξασμένο όνομα... Όπως εδώ έστω και λόγω αξίας αναβαθμίστικε σε... Princess!!!!
Εδώ σε κάρτ ποστάλ απο το αρχείο του κου Π. Λελέκη ώς Daphne!
Picture 284.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

To πλοιο υπεφερε κυριολεκτικα στο 3μερο-4ημερο.
Τοσα φουνταρισματα που εκανε σε 6 μηνες δεν πρεπει
να εχει κανει στα 52 του χρονια!

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντως η μορφή του δίνει άλλη ομορφια στο νησί...

----------


## nautikos

Το βαπορι τελικα μας αφησε σημερα το πρωι και με οικονομικη ταχυτητα 12 μιλακια παει για Lisbon.

----------


## kalypso

OCEAN MONARCH.jpg

Ο "Μoνάρχης" σε μια φωτογραφία από την συλλογή του κ. Γιώργου Ιωαννίδη.

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ ψευτικη η φωτο ομως...Αν θες μια καλη και original φωτο οριστε μια φετινη του βαπορα στην Πατμο και μια ακομα απο τη γεφυρα του πλοιου με θεα την φοβερη πλωρη, την Καμμενη και το ηλιοβασιλεμα...

ocenmon.jpg

ocenmon2.jpg

----------


## kalypso

nautikos πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες.
Ακόμα μία shot.
Ocean_Monarch.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο εφτασε τελικα στον προορισμο του (Lisbon) στις 25/1/08. Το πλοιο θα ανακαινισθει και θα μετονομαστει σε Princess Daphne (ακομα διατηρει το παλιο του ονομα). Ωραιες φωτο απο το ρεμεντζο του στη Lisbon εδω.

----------


## despo

το ζητημα ειναι οτι μεχρι στιγμης δεν αναφερεται πουθενα στην ιστοσελιδα της εταιρειας εστω σαν ιδιοκτησια της, ενω ο ναυλωτης του Hansa Kreuzfahrten το αναφερει με το ονομα που ειχε στην τελευταια παραμονη του στην Ελλαδα. Φυσικα καμια συζητηση για το υπεροχο ξενοδοχειακο του μια ειχα την τυχη να ταξειδεψω τον Σεπτεμβριο.

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο ακομα διατηρει το ονομα *Ocean Monarch*. Εκτελει κρουαζιερες για λογαριασμο της _Hansa Kreuzfahrten_ στην οποια εχει ναυλωθει. Προς το τελος του ετους θα γινει η αλλαγη του ονοματος και με την αποδεσμευση απο την Hansa, οποτε και θα ξεκινησει στις 11 Νοεμβριου απο το Southampton για να βρεθει στην μακρυνη Αυστραλια, περνωντας για μια ακομα φορα απο τον _Πειραια_. Απο την Αυστραλια θα κανει κρουαζιερες σε λιμανια της Αυστραλιας και της Ασιας.

Στην παρακατω εικονα φαινεται η νεα εμφανιση του πλοιου. Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι η εικονα του επι _Monarch Classic Cruises_ ηταν πολυ πιο ομορφη και δυναμικη και χωρις το ασχημο θολο του ρανταρ στην πρυμνη του. Οπως και να εχει και παλι ειναι τελειο, καθαροαιμο βαπορι και οχι κονσερβα ανθρωπων... :Wink: 


Copyright:Kimmo Rantanen

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε μια σπάνια φωτογραφία.
Τα εγκαίνια του περίφημου *"Δάφνη"* του *Ιωάννη Κ. Καρρά* στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας, κάπου στα 1975, με τον Εφοπλιστή να στέκεται μπροστά από το πλοίο-κόσμημα.
Να θυμίσουμε ότι ο Ιωάννης Κ. Καρράς ήταν ο ιδιοκτήτης των Ναυπηγείων Χαλκίδας, του ξενοδοχειακού συγκροτήματος "Porto Carras" στη Χαλκιδική και της Τράπεζας Κρήτης.
Βέβαια, πριν στραφεί προς τις τουριστικές επιχειρήσεις είχε πολλά φορτηγά και είχε διατελέσει και πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών. 
Το *"Δάφνη",* μαζί με το *"Δανάη",* μετασκευάστηκαν σε κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Αρχικά ήταν φορτηγά.
Στην Ελλάδα ήρθαν με τα ονόματα *"Akrotiri Exress*" (πρώην "Port Sydney") το *"Δάφνη"* και *"Therissos Express"* (πρώην "Port Melbourne") το *"Δανάη".* 
Η μετασκευή τους υπήρξε εξαιρετικά δαπανηρή.
Τα σχέδια του εφοπλιστή ήταν ιδιαίτερα μεγαλόπνοα.
Δυστυχώς, όμως, οι εποχές είχαν αλλάξει και η εκμετάλευση των πλοίων δεν υπήρξε η επιθυμητή.
Για αυτό και πωλήθηκαν σχετικά σύντομα.
Παραμένουν, όμως, θρυλικά. 
Ανάμεσα στα περίφημα ταξίδια τους αναφέρεται και το ταξίδι με τους 6 καλύτερους Chef του κόσμου, σε ένα αλησμόνητο ταξίδι ονειρικών γεύσεων ....
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τη φωτογράφηση του κάδρου στα γραφεία της εταιρείας (πριν από πολλά χρόνια). 
Αφειερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους τους φίλους. 
Το Δάφνη.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καλησπέρα! Ισως μία απο τις ποιό τυχερές μου φώτο... Συνάντηση και προσπέραση της Δάφνης στο Γιβραλτάρ...
Πανέμορφο πλοίο!
ΑφιερωμένΕς σε όλους και περισσότερο στους καθηγητές μας της Ιστορίας των πλοίων!!!

DAPHNE2.jpg
DAPHNE1.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

πανεμορφη πλοιο και μια πανεμορφη φωτογραφια...... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Απόστολε, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Μια πολύ τυχερή στιγμή.
Οι θρύλοι καλά κρατούν.

Αλλά και το πλοίο που διακρίνεται στο βάθος είναι και αυτό πολύ όμορφο.
Μια πολύ όμορφη συνάντηση.

----------


## sylver23

το οποιο αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι το sara 1 
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/djursland_II_1974.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά!!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Απόστολε, το βαλες σκοπό να μας τρελάνεις....... Μια το DAME M μια το PRINCESS DAPHNE.....Έλεος, λυπήσου μας!!!!!

----------


## laz94

Απόστολε καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου! Όλες.

----------


## Ellinis

Η Δάφνη με τα σινιάλα των Prestige Cruises, μιας εταιρείας που έφτιαξε η Costa σε συνεργασία με Ρώσους το 1990.
Δεν τα κράτησε τα σινιάλα αυτά πολλά χρόνια και το 1996 το αγόρασαν ελβετοί που το μετανόμασαν SWITZERLAND.

daphne prestige cruises.jpg

----------


## minoan7

Έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί στις 7 στη Καβάλα από Dikili Τουρκίας το χαρήκαμε 7 ώρες και αναχώρησε για Πειραιά....
P DAPHNE1.jpg
P DAPHNE2.jpg
P DAPHNE3.jpg
P DAPHNE4.jpg
P DAPHNE5.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί στις 7 στη Καβάλα από Dikili Τουρκίας το χαρήκαμε 7 ώρες και αναχώρησε για Πειραιά....


 φιλε Minoan7 ειμαι fan των φωτογραφιων που τραβας.καθε φωτογραφια κι ενα αριστουργημα.......Μπραβο

----------


## stratoscy

ΤΟ  PRINCESS DAPHNE ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ!!!


Untitled.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Και η Δαφνη για σενα φιλε mastrokosta  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
DSC00329.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Δαφνη* 

Daphne.jpg

Daphne2.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ειδησιογραφικό αφιέρωμα στη δεξίωση για τα εγκαίνια της Δάφνης, από το ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ:

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## cpt babis

Η ομορφη Δαφνη..
Στν Πειραια...
DSC00330_66352122009.JPG
Για τους mastrokostas,Leo,stratoscy

----------


## artmios sintihakis

OCEAN MONARCH νυν DAPHNE αναχωρόντας απο το λιμανι Ηρακλείου στις 30-09-2007.Χαρισμένη στους παλιούς.....Leo,Mastrokostas,Eng...... :Wink:  :Very Happy: !
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67321

----------


## mike_rodos

PRINCESS DAPHNE στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 11/10/09

DSCN3455.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> Η ομορφη Δαφνη..
> Στν Πειραια...
> DSC00330_66352122009.JPG
> Για τους mastrokostas,Leo,stratoscy


Αν και καθυστερημένα σ ευχαριστώ για το αριστούργημα σου.Πολύ ωραίο σκαρί.

----------


## despo

Οχι απλως ωραίο, είναι αριστούργημα !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ERT video of _Daphne_, around 1975

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

D1.jpgD2.jpg
D3.jpgD4.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλοίο έφυγε σήμερα το απόγευμα από τον Πειραιά που βρισκόταν τις τελευταίες μέρες για να γίνουν και τα τελευταία μαζέματα ,με προορισμό την Νίκαια της Γαλλίας .Εκεί θα κάνει μερικά ταξίδια ,και μετά θα πάει Κίελο για να ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρες στα Νορβηγικά φιόρδ .
Αθάνατο σκαρί !!!!
IMG_9980.jpg

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά ένα υπέροχο και ανεπανάληπτο καράβι, που φαίνεται οτι έχει πέσει σε καλά χέρια, που σέβονται και συντηρούν σωστά ενα τέτοιας άριστης ποιότητας μετασκευής πλοίο που δεν χορταίνεις ποτέ να βλέπεις αδιάκοπα. Προσωπικά θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που βρέθηκα σε μια απο τις τελευταίες 3ημερες κρουαζιέρες που έκανε το 2007, προτού πουληθεί απο την Monarch.

----------


## gtogias

Το εξαίρετο πλοίο σε μια καρτ ποστάλ με τα σινιάλα του Καρρά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85501

----------


## mastrokostas

Αλλη πλωρη !!!

IMG_9984.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

30/9 Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Princess Daphne στη ράδα της Χίου
DSCF8098.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους mastrokostas,trakman,Leo,gtogias

----------


## gtogias

> 30/9 Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Princess Daphne στη ράδα της Χίου
> DSCF8098.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους mastrokostas,trakman,Leo,gtogias


Όμορφο πλοίο, τιμή σε όσους το μετασκεύασαν 35 χρόνια πριν, σε ένα όμορφο νησί και ας μη χωρά να μπει στο λιμάνι.

Ευχαριστώ και για τη φωτογραφία και για την αφιέρωση φίλε DimitrisT.

----------


## mastrokostas

> 30/9 Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Princess Daphne στη ράδα της Χίου
> DSCF8098.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους mastrokostas,trakman,Leo,gtogias


Πανέμορφη απο ενα υπέροχο πλοιο !Ευχαριστω Δημητρη !!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα το πετυχα την ώρα που ερχόταν με ρυμουλκά στην Δραπετσώνα !  
IMG_3268.jpg 
IMG_3272.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σήμερα το πετυχα την ώρα που ερχόταν με ρυμουλκά στην Δραπετσώνα ! 
> IMG_3268.jpg 
> IMG_3272.jpg


Φαντάζομαι Μαστροκώστα τα ρυμουλκά είναι λόγω ξένης σημαίας του πλοίου και όχι λόγω βλάβης.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φαντάζομαι Μαστροκώστα τα ρυμουλκά είναι λόγω ξένης σημαίας του πλοίου και όχι λόγω βλάβης.


Για βλάβη δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση !Μεθόρμιση έκανε για αυτό τα ρυμουλκά ,ισως και λόγο σημαίας ..¶λλωστε για να κάνει πρυμνοδέτηση τα χρειαζόταν σίγουρα !
Συνήθως σε επισκευή το μηχανοστάσιο τελεί υπό διάλυση , με την έννοια ότι λόγο συντήρησης ,και δίκτυα είναι λυμένα και η κύριες μηχανές μπορείς κάνουν συντήρηση ( έμβολα , καπάκια , βαλβίδες , χιτώνια κτλ,) 
Σε περίοδο επισκευών τα μηχανοστάσια δεν είναι και ότι ποιο ευχάριστο να επισκεφτεί κάποιος ! :Very Happy: 
Αυτά τα δυο βαπόρια πάντα τα χαζεύω ,διότι η γραμμή τους,δεν μοιάζει με καμία άλλη !EINAI ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ!

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως τα λες νιώθω και εγώ μαστροκώστα! και παρατηρώ οτι και στο κλείσιμο της σεζόν το καράβι είναι σε άψογη εξαιρετική κατάσταση. Ευτυχώς έχει πέσει στα χέρια μας εταιρείας που ξέρει να προσέχει τα καράβια της.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως ΔΑΦΝΗ τότε που ταξίδευε με τα σινιάλα του Καρρά και με Ελληνική σημαία.

Daphne by.jpg
πηγή Steve Hunisett - flickr.com

----------


## despo

Ηταν η εποχή που το πλοίο (οπως βέβαια και η Δανάη) ηταν κυριολεκτικά στις δόξες του, χωρις βέβαια αυτό να σημαίνει οτι και σήμερα ακόμα δεν συντηρείται σωστά.

----------


## despo

Στα Χανιά σταματημένο/κατασχεμένο δυστυχώς το υπέροχο αυτό πλοίο με αβέβαιο το μέλλον του.

----------


## despo

Τώρα μολις παρατήρησα οτι έχω κάνει λάθος - εννοούσα το Δάφνη οτι είναι στα Χανιά. Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να μεταφέρουν το μήνυμα στη σωστή θέση. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SteliosK

Το Daphne στη Σούδα στις 27/10/12
Άραγε για πόσο ακόμα θα είναι εκεί;

Daphne 2012-10-27 18.27.31.jpg Daphne.jpg

----------


## despo

photo 004.jpgphoto 006.jpgΞεσκονίζοντας τα αρχεία, βρίσκουμε το υπέροχο αυτό πλοίο στο ξεκίνημά του.

----------


## pantelis2009

PRINCCES DAPHNE στις 27-01-2010 δεμένο στο ΝΜΔ. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

PRINCCES DAPHNE 01 27-01-2010.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Κάπου γράφτηκε ότι το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι , αγοράστηκε από του Ποταμιάνους στην Ελλάδα !Να ελπίσουμε ότι είναι αλήθεια , όπως και για τα υπόλοιπα τέσσερα πλοία της Classic Cruises International , ότι τα αγόρασε  κάποιος στην Πορτογάλος ,για εκμετάλλευση . Διαφορετικά τα βλέπω να τελειώνει η ζωή τους !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εδω συγκεκριμενα...και μενα μου προξενησε απορια για το Greek based που λεει...

----------


## despo

Αν πραγματικά είναι σωστές οι πληροφορίες, τότε θα πρέπει να πούμε για πολύ ευχάριστα νέα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πιθανόν να πρόκειται γιά ενδοοικογενειακή συναλλαγή γιά να το σώσουν.

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό όσα διάβασα κατάλαβα πως το καράβι αφέθηκε από τους πιστωτές στους αδελφούς Αλέξανδρο και Αιμίλιο, τους γιούς του Γ.Π.Ποταμιάνου, οι οποίοι και διέσωσαν το ελληνικό γραφείο της Arcalia. Υποθέτω οτι αν το δραστηριοποιήσουν θα είναι υπό νέο εταιρικό όνομα. 
Μια ρομαντική σκέψη θα ήταν να βλέπαμε μια επανένωση των δυο οικογενιών στην παλιά Ηπειρωτική, οπότε το βαπόρι θα έπαιρνε μπεζ χρώμα και θα φόραγε το βυζαντινό σταυρό που τόσο λείπει από το λιμάνι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aπό όσα διάβασα κατάλαβα πως το καράβι αφέθηκε από τους πιστωτές στους αδελφούς Αλέξανδρο και Αιμίλιο, τους γιούς του Γ.Π.Ποταμιάνου, οι οποίοι και διέσωσαν το ελληνικό γραφείο της Arcalia. Υποθέτω οτι αν το δραστηριοποιήσουν θα είναι υπό νέο εταιρικό όνομα. 
> Μια ρομαντική σκέψη θα ήταν να βλέπαμε μια επανένωση των δυο οικογενιών στην παλιά Ηπειρωτική, οπότε το βαπόρι θα έπαιρνε μπεζ χρώμα και θα φόραγε το βυζαντινό σταυρό που τόσο λείπει από το λιμάνι.


Γιά τα χρώματα κ τον σταυρό της Ηπειρωτικής μακάρι,αλλά ευσεβείς πόθοι φίλτατε!
Το πολύ πολύ να δούμε κανένα σινιάλο με μπλε κ κίτρινο αλά Monarch Classic.Kάτι σαν σουηδική σημαία έβαλαν τότε,φαντασία που την είχαν οι αθεόφοβοι!

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003003 despo.jpgΑς δούμε το υπέροχο αυτό καράβι να στολίζει τον Πειραιά τη χρονιά που ήταν ναυλωμένο στην Golden Star Cruises.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 01701oo7despo.jpgPHOTO 017017 despo.jpgΕδώ μιά έξοδος απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τα χρώματα της Monarch το 2007.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PRINCCES DAPHNE.......01-10-2011 στις 05.50 π.μ. πριν ακόμη δέσει στον Πειραιά.

PRINCCES DAPHNE 06 01-10-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 018018 despo.jpgPHOTO 018000018 despo.jpgPHOTO 0190019 despo.jpgPHOTO 01900019 despo.jpgΠάμε τώρα στην καρδιά του πλοίου και να δούμε τις ιστορικές μηχανές Doxford. Στο σημείο αυτό πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω τον Αξιωματικό μηχανής για την φιλοξενία στη διάρκεια της κρουαζιέρας το 2007, ενω στην 4η φωτογραφία θα δούμε και μερικές κατασκευές του !

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο φωτογραφικό υλικό......για άλλη μιά φορά, απο το φίλο despo. Ευχαριστούμε για τα ωραία που μας δείχνεις.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Υπεροχα ολα..και το πλοιο..και οι μηχανες φυσικα...Αλλα οι δημιουργιες ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ! Αν ο ανθρωπος εχει μερακι ε?  :Very Happy:

----------


## despo

PHOTO 020020 despo.jpgΝα προσθέσω μία ακόμα φωτογραφία απο την Πάτμο και να ευχηθούμε γρήγορα το υπέροχο αυτό πλοίο να ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα και να το ξαναδούμε να στολίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κατά την δεκαετία του 10 η μεγάλη επιβατική δύναμη της Αγγλίας, η Cunard, απορρόφησε πολλές άλλες παραδοσιακές αγγλικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες και δημιούργησε θυγατρικές εταιρίες οι οποίες ειδικευόντουσαν σε πολλές μορφές θαλασσίων μεταφορών. Μία από αυτές η Port Line, είχε σαν αντικείμενο την μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων και τροφίμων κυρίως μεταξύ της Αγγλίας, της Αυστραλίας και της Νέας Ζηλανδίας αλλά και σε νησιά του νοτίου Ειρηνικού. Τα καράβια της Port Line τα οποία διατηρούσαν τα χρώματα της Cunard στις τσιμινιέρες τους, είχαν σαν πρώτο συνθετικό του ονόματός τους την λέξη Port. Ήταν φορτηγοποστάλια με περιορισμένη χωρητικότητα ελαχίστων επιβατών, διατηρούσαν όμως στους εσωτερικούς τους χώρους πολυτέλειες και ανέσεις εφάμιλλες των μεγάλων υπερωκεάνιων της Cunard, και είχαν μεγάλους χώρους ψύξης τροφίμων και ιδίως κρέατος που μετέφεραν στην Αγγλία από την Νέα Ζηλανδία και την Αυστραλία. Το 1953 η εταιρία αποφάσισε την ναυπήγηση ενός διδύμου για την γραμμή της Αυστραλίας και Ν. Ζηλανδίας και το πρώτο από αυτά καθελκύστηκε στις 29 Οκτωβρίου του 1954 στα ναυπηγεία Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd στο Wallsend-on –Tyne της Αγγλίας με το όνομα Port Sydney. Τον Μάρτιο του 1955 ακολούθησε η καθέλκυση του αδελφού του στα ναυπηγεία Harland & Wolff Ltd στο Μπέλφαστ της Ιρλανδίας με το όνομα Port Melbourne. Τα δύο πανομοιότυπα καράβια είχαν παραπλήσια χωρητικότητα (Port Sydney 10.545 τόνους grt, Port Melbourne 10.501 τόνους grt), 162 μέτρα μήκος και 21 μέτρα πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 12 επιβατών Αʼ Θέσης σε ευρύχωρες καμπίνες με WC και μπανιέρα, δύο 6κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές (Port Sydney Doxford-Wallsend 13.200 ίππων, Port Melbourne Burmeister & Wain κατασκευής Harland & Wolff 13.200 ίππων) που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων (max 17). Τα καράβια διέθεταν σαλόνι, εστιατόριο, καπνιστήριο και άλλους χώρους για τους επιβάτες καθώς και άπλετα ανοικτά καταστρώματα όπου λάμβαναν χώρα παιχνίδια πάνω στα κουβερτωμένα με ξύλο δάπεδά τους. Τον Μάρτιο του 1955 το Port Sydney ξεκίνησε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι στον Ειρηνικό και ακολούθησε το Port Melbourne τον Ιούλιο. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 70 τα κοντέϊνερ για την μεταφορά των εμπορευμάτων και τροφίμων είχαν αρχίσει να κερδίζουν επικίνδυνα έδαφος έναντι των συμβατικών φορτηγών πλοίων και έτσι η Port Line αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί από τις μεταφορές με φορτηγοποστάλια πουλώντας τα δύο αυτά καράβια το 1972 στην ελληνική εταιρία του Ι. Καρρά για χρήση τους μετά από μετασκευή σε φέρρυ μπωτ στην γραμμή της Κρήτης. Το Port Sydney μετονομάζεται σε Akrotiri Express και το Port Melbourne σε Therisos Express. Τα σχέδια όμως άλλαξαν και η νέα εταιρία τους αποφάσισε την ριζική τους μετασκευή σε κρουαζιερόπλοια πρωτόγνωρης για την εποχή πολυτέλειας και τα στέλνει στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας που ήταν υπό την διαχείριση του Καρρά για το ξήλωμα όλων των υπερκατασκευών και του φορτω-εκφορτωτικού εξοπλισμού. Τα δύο καράβια μέσα στα επόμενα δύο χρόνια μεταμορφώθηκαν σε όμορφα κρουαζιερόπλοια με προεκτεταμένες υπερκατασκευές, μοντέρνα σχεδίαση, μικρό κατάρτι πάνω από την γέφυρα και ημι-κυκλικό ανεμοθραύστη και μοντέρνα τσιμινιέρα με μεγάλο φτερό για την εκτροπή του καπνού, διατηρώντας μόνο την αρχική τους γάστρα με την ψηλή πλώρη και τα ορθογώνια όκια όπως και την χαρακτηριστική cruising πρύμη. Η εταιρία Καρρά σκόπευε στην δημιουργία του υψηλότερου επιπέδου κρουαζιέρας ελκύοντας επί το πλείστον αμερικάνους επιβάτες παρέχοντας ιδιαίτερα υψηλά κριτήρια πολυτέλειας και άνεσης για μέχρι 503 επιβάτες σε πολυήμερες κρουαζιέρες ανά τον κόσμο. Στις 26 Ιουλίου του 1975 το πρώτο από τα δύο καράβια, το Port Sydney που απέκτησε το όνομα Daphne με ελληνική σημαία και νηολόγιο Πειραιά ξεκίνησε τις κρουαζιέρες της Μεσογείου από την Μασσαλία για λογαριασμό της θυγατρικής εταιρίας του Καρρά Delian Athina Cruises και το αδελφό του που πήρε το όνομα Danae ακολούθησε τον επόμενο χρόνο. Οι κρουαζιέρες είχαν πλέον επεκταθεί στην Βόρειο θάλασσα και την Βαλτική, την Καραϊβική, την Βόρειο και Νότιο Αμερική και την νότια Ασία. Το 1977 το Daphne έκανε κρουαζιέρες από την Νέα Ορλεάνη των ΗΠΑ προς την Κούβα, πρωτιά για την εποχή, οι οποίες όμως εγκαταλείφθηκαν λόγω των πολιτικών εντάσεων μεταξύ της Αμερικής και την Κούβα του Κάστρο και μετά από απειλές για βόμβα στο καράβι. Στα καράβια υπήρχαν μεγάλες μουσικές και καλλιτεχνικές εκδηλώσεις με συμμετοχή γνωστών τραγουδιστών διεθνούς φήμης και κονσέρτων κλασσικής μουσικής όπως η Φιλαρμονική ορχήστρα του Ισραήλ και η αντίστοιχη της Βαλτιμόρης με τον Zubin Mehta. Ο ανταγωνισμός όμως της Royal Viking Line και η έλλειψη εμπειρίας και οργάνωσης στις κρουαζιέρες της εταιρίας του Καρρά δεν απέφεραν τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα στην εκμετάλλευση των καραβιών και το 1978 αποφασίστηκε η απόσυρση από τις κρουαζιέρες και η ναύλωση των καραβιών. Το Daphne ναυλώθηκε για ένα χρόνο στην Lauro Lines και στην συνέχεια και τα δύο μαζί ναυλώθηκαν το 1979 στην Costa Armatori, με το οριστικό κλείσιμο της Delian Cruises του Καρρά χωρίς αλλαγή ονόματος για να συνεχίσουν ένα πρόγραμμα κρουαζιερών σε πολλές και διαφορετικές περιοχές όπως η Μεσόγειος, η Αλάσκα, η Καραϊβική, κ.α. Το 1984 τα δύο καράβια αγοράστηκαν από την Costa Armatori και εντάχθηκαν στην θυγατρική της Independent Continental Lines με σημαία Παναμά. Το1990 η Costa δημιούργησε μαζί με την ρώσικη Sovcomflot την θυγατρική Prestige Cruises και τα δύο καράβια διατηρώντας το όνομά τους αλλά με νέα σινιάλα και σημαία Λιβερίας έκαναν κρουαζιέρες με Ρώσους, Γερμανούς και Τσέχους επιβάτες στην Βαλτική και Β. Ευρώπη. Το 1991 τα δύο καράβια χωρίζουν από την μέχρι τότε κοινή τους πορεία και το μεν Danae κατά την διάρκεια εργασιών ανακαίνισης για κρουαζιέρα του γύρου του κόσμου σε ναυπηγείο της Γένοβας, καταστράφηκε σχεδόν ολοσχερώς από πυρκαγιά για να πουληθεί για σκραπ και αργότερα μετά από πολλές αλλαγές να καταλήξει στην πορτογαλική ελληνικών συμφερόντων Arcalia Shipping με το όνομα Princess Danae, το δε Daphne παρέμεινε στην Prestige Cruises. Το 1993 η Sovcomflot αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί από την Prestige Cruises και το Daphne επέστρεψε στα σινιάλα της Costa. Το 1996 η Costa πούλησε το καράβι στην ελβετική εταιρία Veranstalter Leisure Cruises και το καράβι με το νέο όνομα Switzerland νέα σινιάλα, σημαία Ελβετίας και νηολόγιο Βέρνης έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Βόρεια Θάλασσα με ελβετούς και γερμανόφωνους επιβάτες. Το 2001 όμως δεν ήταν τυχερή χρονιά του καθώς διαπιστώθηκε τροφική δηλητηρίαση αρκετών επιβατών του κατά την διάρκεια κρουαζιέρας στην Νορβηγία και η Swissair που ήταν κύριος μέτοχος της ελβετικής εταιρίας του πτώχευσε με αποτέλεσμα το καράβι να παροπλιστεί στην Μασσαλία. Στην συνέχεια πέρασε στην Dreamline Cruises Monrovia με σημαία Λιβερίας και τον Φεβρουάριο του 2002 πουλήθηκε στην ελληνική Majestic International Cruises για να μετονομαστεί σε Ocean Odyssey με σημαία Παναμά και τον Μάρτιο σε Ocean Monarch με σημαία Πορτογαλίας και νηολόγιο Μαδέρας. Με τα νέα σινιάλα και χρώματα ναυλώθηκε διαδοχικά κατά περιόδους στην αγγλική Page & Moy, και την γερμανική Hansa Kreutzfahrten της Βρέμης. Για την Page & Moy έκανε κρουαζιέρες διάρκειας από 6-15 ημέρες από το Newcastle στην Βόρεια Θάλασσα, την Σουηδία, Δανία, Νορβηγία μέχρι το Βόρειο Ακρωτήρι και Ρωσία, ενώ για την Hansa έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην δυτική Μεσόγειο, την Βαλτική, γύρω από την Αγγλία και Ιρλανδία, την Αυστραλία, και την νότια Ασία. Τον Αύγουστο του 2003 στο γερμανικό λιμάνι του Cuxhaven ανακαλύφθηκαν δύο κρούσματα της φονικής νόσου των Λεγεωναρίων και το καράβι υποβλήθηκε σε λεπτομερή έλεγχο των δεξαμενών νερού και σωληνώσεων. Τον Δεκέμβριο του 2004 η Ελληνική κυβέρνηση μετά τον μεγάλο σεισμό στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό και το τσουνάμι που ακολούθησε, παραχώρησε το καράβι στο Trincomalee της Σρι Λάνκα όπου έφτασε τον Φεβρουάριο του 2005 για χρέη πλωτού νοσοκομείου και για προσωρινή στέγαση ανθρώπων που έχασαν τα σπίτια τους. Μετά την επιστροφή του παροπλίστηκε στην Ελευσίνα το φθινόπωρο του 2005. Το 2006 η Golden Sun Cruises που ήταν σε δικαστική διαμάχη με την Louis Cruise Lines για την ιδιοκτησία του Aegean I, ναύλωσε το Ocean Monarch για 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες -κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο και η επιτυχία του ήταν τέτοια που την επόμενη χρονιά, το 2007, η Majestic το διαχειρίστηκε ή ίδια μέσω της θυγατρικής Monarch Classic Cruises που ίδρυσε για τον σκοπό αυτόν. Τον Νοέμβριο του 2007 το Ocean Monarch πουλήθηκε στην Classic International Cruises και προστέθηκε στον στόλο των κλασσικών καραβιών της Arcalia με σημαία Πορτογαλίας και νηολόγιο Μαδέρα συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του αδελφού του Princess Danae. Το καλοκαίρι του 2008 διατήρησε την ναύλωση στην Hansa Kreuzfahrten με κρουαζιέρες από το Southampton προς Βόρειο Θάλασσα και Βαλτική, Τον Νοέμβριο του ιδίου έτους απέπλευσε για κρουαζιέρες τον χειμώνα 2009 στην Αυστραλία και την νοτιο-ανατολική Ασία αφού υπέστη μία εκτεταμένη ανακαίνιση με προσθήκη επιπλέον σουιτών και συνολική χωρητικότητα 547 επιβατών για την CIC με το όνομα Princess Daphne (νέα χωρητικότητα 15.833 τόνους grt). Toν χειμώνα του 2010-11 έκανε κρουαζιέρες 8-17 ημερών από την Σιγκαπούρη στο Βιετνάμ, Καμπότζη, Ταϊλάνδη, Μυανμάρ, Κίνα, Κορέα, Ιαπωνία, Μπρουνέϊ, και τα νησάκια ¶νταμαν της Ινδίας. Το καλοκαίρι του 2012 ναυλώθηκε στην γερμανική Ambiente Kreuzfahrten αποκτώντας μία κατακόκκινη τσιμινιέρα με ένα λευκό Α για κρουαζιέρες στην Σκανδιναβία και Βαλτική όπως και 8ήμερες γύρω από την Αγγλία, Σκωτία και Ιρλανδία από το Πόρτσμουθ της Αγγλίας. Με τον θάνατο όμως του ιδρυτή της Arcalia Shipping Γ.Π. Ποταμιάνου τον Ιούνιο του 2012, η εταιρία δεν μπόρεσε να λειτουργήσει κάτω από μεγάλες οικονομικές πιέσεις και ένα-ένα τα καράβια της άρχισαν να κατάσχονται από τους πιστωτές στα λιμάνια που βρισκόντουσαν. Τον Οκτώβριο επιστρέφοντας στον Πειραιά μέσω Καναρίων και Γιβραλτάρ κρατήθηκε στην Σούδα των Χανίων και παρά την πώληση όλου του υπόλοιπου πρώην στόλου της CIC στην νεο-συσταθείσα πορτογαλική Portuscale Cruises, παραμένει χωρίς νέο αγοραστή ακόμα εκεί με το μέλλον αβέβαιο.


Με την αρχική του μορφή σαν Port Sydney για την Port Line
Port_Sydney.jpg

Στο Σαουθάμπτον αμέσως μετά την αγορά του από την εταιρία του Ι. Καρρά
Akrotiri_Express_ed.jpg

Μετά την μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο σαν Danae
ShipSpotting.com

© Chris Howell

Σαν Ocean Monarch με τα σινιάλα της Majestic International Cruises

OceanMonarch_TR0020.jpg

Με την τελευταία φορεσιά του με τα σινιάλα της Classic International Cruises σαν Princess Daphne
Princess Daphne.jpg


Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, kelvindavies.co.uk, shipspotting.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ λεπτομερης αναλυση της ιστοριας του πλοιου απο τον Q.A.M.

Καιμια φωτο απο εμενα απο το 2006

123 (143).JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Princess Daphne παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι της Σούδας. Κρίμα γιατί φαίνεται να διατηρείται ακόμα σε καλή κατάσταση, παρά τα χρονάκια του.


DAPHNE_LAID UP.jpg

πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Περιμένοντας να δούμε τι θα απογίνει το όμορφο Princess Daphne, που πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα καταλήξει στα διαλυτήρια μετά από την πολύχρονη ακινησία, ας το απολαύσουμε από αεροφωτογραφία του shipspotting το 2011 στο Bergen με το κρένι (γιατί άραγε) προεκταμένο εν πλω.

Princess-Daphne.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Όνειρο η φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## Apostolos

> με το κρένι (γιατί άραγε) προεκταμένο εν πλω.
> 
> Princess-Daphne.jpg


Ισως πλησίαζε σημείο παραλαβής τέντερ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ισως πλησίαζε σημείο παραλαβής τέντερ;


Tι είδους tender;

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι ζυγώνει σε κάποιο λιμάνι, γι αυτό και η χαμηλή ταχύτητα του  ! Τότε οι σκάλες δεν κρέμονταν στην μπάντα του βαποριού , αλλά τις ανέβαζαν στην πλώρη! Πιθανών και ετοιμάζετε για κατεβάσει την σκάλα !Νομίζω ότι διακρίνονται στην φωτογραφία !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο ενάμισι χρόνο μετά την κατάσχεση του στο λιμάνι της Σούδας δίνει και πάλι σημάδια ζωής (???) εκπέμποντας σήμα στο σύστημα AIS. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι για καλό, μιας και λίγα πιά τέτοια Βαπόρια μας έχουν απομείνει.

----------


## despo

> Το πλοίο ενάμισι χρόνο μετά την κατάσχεση του στο λιμάνι της Σούδας δίνει και πάλι σημάδια ζωής (???) εκπέμποντας σήμα στο σύστημα AIS. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι για καλό, μιας και λίγα πιά τέτοια Βαπόρια μας έχουν απομείνει.


Ευχής έργον να είναι για καλό η ενδεχόμενη επανεργοποίηση του πλοίου, αν και οπως έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής τα νέα απο το αδελφό του είναι ακόμα θολό το τοπίο.

----------


## despo

Επόμενο λιμάνι δυστυχώς για το πλοίο ... τα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας. Ενα απο τα λιγοστα πιά κρουαζιερόπλοια, που πραγματικά χαιρόσουν και να το βλέπεις, να το φωτογραφίζεις και φυσικά να ταξειδεύεις μαζι του μας αποχαιρετά καθως σε όλες τις ναυτιλιακές ιστοσελίδες αναφέρεται οτι γίνονται οι τελευταίες προετοιμασίες για την αναχώρησή του απο το λιμάνι της Σούδας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ήδη εκπέμπει από το λιμάνι της Σούδας με κουτσουρεμένο το όνομα του, ως _DAPHNE_, και με νέα σημαία St Kitts Nevis.

----------


## mastrokostas

Παει και αυτο ! Ιστορικο βαπορι !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σχεδόν 2 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του Γεωρ.Π.Ποταμιάνου το πλοίο που αρχικά φάνηκε να το γλυτώνουν,πάει γιά σκραπ με το όνομα που πρωτοταξίδεψε γιά την Delian Cruises του Ιωάν. Καρρά.Ίσως οι γιοί Αλέξανδρος κ Αιμίλιος να μην ήθελαν ή να μην μπόρεσαν να συνεχίσουν την εταιρεία. ¶ραγε να σημαίνει αυτό,το τέλος της οποιασδήποτε σχέσης των Ποταμιάνων με την επιβατηγό ναυτιλία;

----------


## despo

> Σχεδόν 2 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του Γεωρ.Π.Ποταμιάνου το πλοίο που αρχικά φάνηκε να το γλυτώνουν,πάει γιά σκραπ με το όνομα που πρωτοταξίδεψε γιά την Delian Cruises του Ιωάν. Καρρά.Ίσως οι γιοί Αλέξανδρος κ Αιμίλιος να μην ήθελαν ή να μην μπόρεσαν να συνεχίσουν την εταιρεία. ¶ραγε να σημαίνει αυτό,το τέλος της οποιασδήποτε σχέσης των Ποταμιάνων με την επιβατηγό ναυτιλία;


Ειχα ακούσει οτι ο 'δικός μας' Ποταμιάνος ασχολιόταν με την εκπροσώπηση στην Ελλάδα της Fivecontinents cruises. Εχω την εντύπωση οτι συνεχίζει να ασχολείται. Οσο για την Classic του 'Πορτογάλου' Ποταμιάνου δυστυχώς τέλος...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειχα ακούσει οτι ο 'δικός μας' Ποταμιάνος ασχολιόταν με την εκπροσώπηση στην Ελλάδα της Fivecontinents cruises. Εχω την εντύπωση οτι συνεχίζει να ασχολείται. Οσο για την Classic του 'Πορτογάλου' Ποταμιάνου δυστυχώς τέλος...


 To σινιάλο τους παραπέμπει σε Ηπειρωτική.

----------


## Ilias 92

> To σινιάλο τους παραπέμπει σε Ηπειρωτική.


Μα το γράφει Βίκτωρα στην σελίδα τους ότι συνεχίζουν με τις αξίες και την πήρα της Ηπειρωτικής κτλ.
Εγώ νομίζω ότι η σχέση της συγκεκριμένης οικογένειας με την κρουαζιέρα τέλειωσε το 1994 όταν αρνήθηκαν να προσχωρήσει στο άρμα της Carnival ( μου τα έχεις πει και σε π.μ. άλλωστε)
Τι παραπάνω είχε η COSTA από την Ηπειρωτική?
Δεν κατάφεραν να δουν τι ερχόταν στο παγκόσμιο σκηνικό και θεωρούσαν ότι θα συνεχίσει ο κόσμος να ταξιδεύει με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
Το άσχημο είναι που τώρα δεν υπάρχει ελληνική κρουαζιέρα και περιμένουμε από τα 2 πλοία του Κυπρίου Κωστάκη Λοΐζου να μας σώσουν.

*Το πλοίο που ετοιμάζεται για το μεγάλο ταξίδι για έμενα είναι μια από τις 5 κορυφαίες μετασκευές που έγιναν ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.
Δάφνη, Δανάη, Μεντιτεράνιαν Συ, Σκάι, και το Άτλας της Ηπειρωτικής.
*

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι* η σχέση της συγκεκριμένης οικογένειας με την κρουαζιέρα τέλειωσε το 1994* όταν αρνήθηκαν να προσχωρήσει στο άρμα της Carnival ( μου τα έχεις πει και σε π.μ. άλλωστε)
> Τι παραπάνω είχε η COSTA από την Ηπειρωτική?


Συμφωνω απολυτα !!! Τοτε εγινε το μεγαλο λαθος ! Λαθος ,που το πληρωνει και η Ελληνικη ναυτιλια μαζι τους !!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μα το γράφει Βίκτωρα στην σελίδα τους ότι συνεχίζουν με τις αξίες και την πήρα της Ηπειρωτικής κτλ.
> Εγώ νομίζω ότι η σχέση της συγκεκριμένης οικογένειας με την κρουαζιέρα τέλειωσε το 1994 όταν αρνήθηκαν να προσχωρήσει στο άρμα της Carnival ( μου τα έχεις πει και σε π.μ. άλλωστε)
> Τι παραπάνω είχε η COSTA από την Ηπειρωτική?
> Δεν κατάφεραν να δουν τι ερχόταν στο παγκόσμιο σκηνικό και θεωρούσαν ότι θα συνεχίσει ο κόσμος να ταξιδεύει με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
> Το άσχημο είναι που τώρα δεν υπάρχει ελληνική κρουαζιέρα και περιμένουμε από τα 2 πλοία του Κυπρίου Κωστάκη Λοΐζου να μας σώσουν.
> 
> *Το πλοίο που ετοιμάζεται για το μεγάλο ταξίδι για έμενα είναι μια από τις 5 κορυφαίες μετασκευές που έγιναν ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.
> Δάφνη, Δανάη, Μεντιτεράνιαν Συ, Σκάι, και το Άτλας της Ηπειρωτικής.
> *


Νομίζω ότι ξεχνάμε το κορυφαίο Stella Solaris...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μα το γράφει Βίκτωρα στην σελίδα τους ότι συνεχίζουν με τις αξίες και την πήρα της Ηπειρωτικής κτλ.
> 
> 
> *Το πλοίο που ετοιμάζεται για το μεγάλο ταξίδι για έμενα είναι μια από τις 5 κορυφαίες μετασκευές που έγιναν ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.
> Δάφνη, Δανάη, Μεντιτεράνιαν Συ, Σκάι, και το Άτλας της Ηπειρωτικής.
> *


 To διάβασα Ηλία, τώρα ποιές αξίες :Distrust:  της Ηπειρωτικής είναι ένα ερώτημα...
Οπωσδήποτε  συμφωνώ με τον φίλο ΤSS QAM γιά το STELLA SOLARIS του οποίου η μετασκευή ήταν πιό ισορροπημένη χωρίς ακρότητες.
Λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν άλλες κατασκευές/μετασκευές στην Ελλάδα την εποχή εκείνη, νομίζω όλες αυτές που αναφέρεις με εξαίρεση ίσως του ΑΤΛΑΣ πρέπει να ήταν ξένης σχεδίασης. Ειδικά η μετασκευή των ΔΑΝΑΗ κ ΔΑΦΝΗ περιέχει στοιχεία που παραπέμπουν στο GOLDEN ODYSSEY της Royal Cruise.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σήμερα το πρωί μας αποχαιρέτησε. :Apologetic:  Ποστάλι με Doxford μηχανές δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλο αλλά κ φορτηγά πόσα άραγε πλέον;Κανένα;

----------


## Ilias 92

Για να τις δούμε αυτές τις μηχανές Βίκτωρα εν λειτουργία στο Δάφνη αλλά και στο αδελφό του Δανάη και εδω ενα βιντεο του κατασκευαστη απο το 1971.

Εντυπωσιακό θέαμα!! Αλήθεια τι διαφορές έχουν στην λειτουργία με της σημερινές?

*Κρίμα που φεύγει καλό του ταξίδι, έζησε μια γεμάτη καριέρα πάντως!!
*

----------


## mastrokostas

Απο το μηχανοστασιο του !!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμερα το πρωί μας αποχαιρέτησε.


Σωστά, το πρωί γύρω στις δέκα έλυσε από την προβλήτα της Σούδας μετά από ενάμισι χρόνο παραμονής του εκεί, αλλά ουσιαστικά γύρω στις έξι το απόγευμα έβαλε πλώρη για το Πορτ Σάιντ, μιας και όλη την ημέρα "έκοβε βόλτες" (για να μην πω έκανε δοκιμαστικά) στο Κρητικό πέλαγος.

Καλό του τελευταίο ταξίδι. "Φεύγουν τα καλύτερα μας χρόνια" τραγούδαγε κάποτε ο Κηλαιδόνης, "φεύγουν τα ομορφότερα μας βαπόρια" θα το παράφραζα εγώ.

----------


## Takerman

Σε άλλο site, διάβασα ότι τελικά δεν πάει για κόψιμο αλλά για πλωτό καζίνο στο Ντουμπάι.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Σε άλλο site, διάβασα ότι τελικά δεν πάει για κόψιμο αλλά για πλωτό καζίνο στο Ντουμπάι.


Μακαρι ,αλλα το βλεπω πολυ δυσκολο να γινει κατι τετοιο !

----------


## Ilias 92

Το ξενοδοχείο του καραβιού! Δεν το λες και κακό!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σε άλλο site, διάβασα ότι τελικά δεν πάει για κόψιμο αλλά για πλωτό καζίνο στο Ντουμπάι.


Και βέβαια τίποτα δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί. Να θυμήσω ωστόσο ότι στα δέκα κρουαζιερόπλοια που πάνε για scrap μέσω Πορτ Σάιντ, για τα εννιά (για να μην πω και για τα δέκα) γράφεται - ακούγεται - εικάζεται ότι πάνε για .....πλωτά καζίνο στο Ντουμπάι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να τις δούμε αυτές τις μηχανές Βίκτωρα εν λειτουργία στο Δάφνη αλλά και στο αδελφό του Δανάη και εδω ενα βιντεο του κατασκευαστη απο το 1971.


 To έχω ξαναγράψει,μου φαίνεται στο θέμα του αδελφού του, ότι έχουν διαφορετικές μηχανές.Σπάνιο αλλά να που έγινε. Συμφέροντα είναι αυτά. Σιγά που τα Harland & Wolff,κυριότερος κατασκευαστής Β&W στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο,θα έβαζε ο,τιδήποτε άλλο στο τότε PORT MELBOURNE. Ή τα Swan Hunter τα οποία προφανώς προτιμούσαν τις Doxford του Wallsend...

----------


## despo

Και μετα την καθιερωμένη αναμονή, εμφανίζεται να περνάει τη διώρυγα του Σουεζ. Αναμένουμε την παραπέρα πορεία του...

----------


## despo

Τέλος ζωής δυστυχώς για ένα ακόμα κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Εμφανιζεται πλέον ακινητοποιημένο στα περιξ της Αλανγκ, παραμονεύοντας την αρπαγή απο τους εκει διαλυτήριους !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΔΑΦΝΗ* στην _Αργω_ τον Ιανουαριο 1976.

19760100 Daphne Argo.jpg

19760100 Daphne2 Argo.jpg

19760100 Daphne3 Argo.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και η επιβεβαίωση της προσάραξης του Princess Daphne στην ακτή του Alang για διάλυση. Στο ίδιο άρθρο του Peter Knego από το maritimematters υπάρχει και φωτογραφία του Coral (Triton, Cunard Adventurer) στις αρχές της διάλυσης: http://maritimematters.com/2014/06/demolishing-daphne/ Πραγματικά θλιβερές φωτογραφίες για μία εποχή που έφυγε οριστικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Στενάχωρο το θέαμα... αλλά τουλάχιστον άντεξε για 60 χρόνια εκ των οποίων τα 40 ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο αποδεικνύοντας το πόσο επιτυχημένη ήταν η μετασκευή που έγινε επί Καρρά στη Χαλκίδα.
Το αδελφάκι του πάντως ετοιμάζεται να ξαναβγεί στις θάλασσες!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στενάχωρο το θέαμα... αλλά τουλάχιστον άντεξε για 60 χρόνια εκ των οποίων τα 40 ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο αποδεικνύοντας το πόσο επιτυχημένη ήταν η μετασκευή που έγινε επί Καρρά στη Χαλκίδα.
> Το αδελφάκι του πάντως ετοιμάζεται να ξαναβγεί στις θάλασσες!


 Μα ακριβώς αυτό είναι και το στενάχωρο, ότι το αδελφάκι του ετοιμάζεται για νέα ταξίδια ενώ αυτό είχε άλλη κατάληξη. Αν τα πράγματα ήταν αλλιώς θα έπαιρνε και αυτό παράταση ζωής.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PRINCCES DAPHNE όταν στις 07-11-2011 ήταν δεμένο στο μόλο της Δραπετσώνας. 

PRINCCES DAPHNE 17 07-11-2011.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φόρος τιμής σε ένα όμορφο καράβι που δεν υπάρχει πια. Το Daphne στο Σαουθάμπτον το 1976, πρώτη σεζόν κρουαζιερών για την Delian Cruises του Ι. Καρρά.

Daphne.jpg
πηγή navi&armatori

----------


## Ellinis

> η Port Line αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί από τις μεταφορές με φορτηγοποστάλια πουλώντας τα δύο αυτά καράβια το 1972 στην ελληνική εταιρία του Ι. Καρρά για χρήση τους μετά από μετασκευή σε φέρρυ μπωτ στην γραμμή της Κρήτης. Το Port Sydney μετονομάζεται σε Akrotiri Express και το Port Melbourne σε Therisos Express. Τα σχέδια όμως άλλαξαν και η νέα εταιρία τους αποφάσισε την ριζική τους μετασκευή σε κρουαζιερόπλοια πρωτόγνωρης για την εποχή πολυτέλειας


Mια ακόμη φωτογραφία (από το shipspotting) που δείχνει το πλοίο ως AKROTIRI EXPRESS, στο Southampton και με τα σινιάλα του Καρρά.

Akrotiri Express.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Daphne 92.jpg Ships Monthly

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια μιας φωτογραφίας που τραβήχτηκε το 1975 στην Αυλίδα και δείχνει το υπο μετασκευή ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

1975 anastasia tsiotra.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ενδιαφέρον αν βλέπαμε  πως θα ήταν μετασκευασμένα σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ,όπως προορίζονταν αρχικά.
Μάλλον όχι με αυτό το "φουτουριστικό" σχέδιο ως κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Akrotiri Express-01.jpg photoship
Mάλλον σπάνια φωτό λίγο μετά την παραλαβή του πλοίου από τον Καρρά.

----------

